# Bull Moose Rescued



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

A bull moose is freed from swingset chains by a brave sheriff in Utah. Video here...


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Very cool ! That guy should be applauded. Those things can be pretty strong, he must have been fighting awhile. Glad to see it worked out. Thanks for sharing Glen.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

One lucky warden that he had a calm moose, one lunge and he would have been on there also. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

We have them get Christmas lights get caught in there racks and have to be helped out of them. They can clear a 3 ft. high fence when they want to. They walk around town and have at times crossed busy roads and not been hit. People slow down or stop until they are across. Every once in a while they will stomp someone and then they are in trouble. this tends to happen in the winter when they are under more stress.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Maybe he just wanted to swing...... It is fun.... LOL Good story and thanks for sharing glen.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good video, thanks Glen.....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

After watching that video I'm convinced the sheriff has the bigger set of cajones....


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Way to go sheriff!


----------

